# Monthly Payments



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

This one for the guys that are still paying for your goats. What are your monthly payments on them and how much did you get the car for. Also how many more years do you have to pay on them. I know it hurts now seeing the prices on these cars now.

Mine monthly payments are $550, i still got 3 years to go on it, and i got it for $29,000. BTW mine is a 2004.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wholey crap, that's more then my morgage. 




I don't do car payments, if I can't buy the car I want, I wait till I can. Granted, I don't buy cars too often!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> This one for the guys that are still paying for your goats. What are your monthly payments on them and how much did you get the car for. Also how many more years do you have to pay on them. I know it hurts now seeing the prices on these cars now.
> 
> Mine monthly payments are $550, i still got 3 years to go on it, and i got it for $29,000. BTW mine is a 2004.


I purchased mine in January 05 for 29.500 . It is a 05 Put a fair down payment and then added Life and Health insurance . Payments came to 575.00 PM for 60 Months. About 1 year after purchase I became ill . Retired on a disability, Never had to make another payment after Jan 06. The insurance Company made all the payments starting Jan 06 and will continie to do so till Dec 09. It will be paid in full at that date


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

LOWET said:


> I purchased mine in January 05 for 29.500 . It is a 05 Put a fair down payment and then added Life and Health insurance . Payments came to 575.00 PM for 60 Months. About 1 year after purchase I became ill . Retired on a disability, Never had to make another payment after Jan 06. The insurance Company made all the payments starting Jan 06 and will continie to do so till Dec 09. It will be paid in full at that date


Wow that sucks you became ill, but the rest played out perfectly!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I purchased mine in January 05 for 29.500 . It is a 05 Put a fair down payment and then added Life and Health insurance . Payments came to 575.00 PM for 60 Months. About 1 year after purchase I became ill . Retired on a disability, Never had to make another payment after Jan 06. The insurance Company made all the payments starting Jan 06 and will continie to do so till Dec 09. It will be paid in full at that date


Weird - Adult Mono. ended up paying off your GTO…Life can be so surreal at times. Hope you are feeling better these days!!!…

Paid cash for my GTO, saved up for about 18 months; the only way to fly, if possible. I realize there are exceptions that make financing a must...


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Bought mine this past October with 17,5?? miles.Car was $19500,had to add another $2284 to end my lease.Monthly payment is $422 and some change for 6 years...........I plan on refinancing 1 year into it.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Bought mine for a shade over $19,000 with a $3,000 dollar down payment and pay $300 a month. I have more than enough money to have payed in full when I first got it, but I need to build my credit score because right now my credit is based off of nothing but cheeseburgers and gas I buy with my credit card.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont really want to talk about it... but it will be paid for in 5 1/2 more years. LOL


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guys I just Bought mine this week for 16K I put 3500 down and am paying 389 
it is a 04 auto with 55k mainly bought it to rebuild my credit after loosing my ass thru a bankruptcy so dont feel too bad I lost my 04 fatboy and my wifes 06 1200 custom thru this mess but man does this GTO make life seem better when you got your gas pedal crushed into the floor board.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

2006 M6 GTO. Bought it on November 12, 2008. I put down 6K and my payments are $220 a month. WHOOO!

The way I see it...an LS2 every month for 220bucks is one hell of a deal. None of my friends or anyone my age drives anything nearly as bad as my Goat. Best thing I ever bought!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Paying $435/month on the $23k goat


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

put down 5k
got it for 18.5 k or 19 or 19.5k

then added warranty just in case.

but anyways paying 335.29 a month intrest kinda high around 8 percent but plan on flipping to a lower interest loan when i get a decent offer.

but i love the damn goat.

it had 39k on it and it was so hard trying to find one, all the ones i looked at prior to this one sold exactly the day of or before i checked them out, some them were more expensive also.
the one i really wanted sold for 16.5 or 17 in better condition 
with 12k on it

but it switched more then one owner
i almost cryed about that man.

but love the goat i got wanna repaint it to black or the spice red.
do full headers exhaust intake setup and enjoy it this summer!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Wow that sucks you became ill, but the rest played out perfectly!


It does suck for health reasons. I worked all of my life and I planed on retiring at age 62. Did not like the idea that I was forced to retire.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Weird - Adult Mono. ended up paying off your GTO…Life can be so surreal at times. Hope you are feeling better these days!!!…
> 
> Paid cash for my GTO, saved up for about 18 months; the only way to fly, if possible. I realize there are exceptions that make financing a must...


Besides the GTO. I purchased a 06 Harley Vrod Night Rod in August 05.
Also had Life and Health insurance on that. They are paying that one off also.
It all sounds good. Since I became ill and retired, playing and enjoying my cars and bikes have been very limited and they do a better job of collecting dust then anything else.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought mine new in july 06 and my dealership was running 72 month 0% financing. I didnt trade in anything and had no down payment. Got the car for 30k but taxes and other regrettable add on junk brought the financed amount to 38k. I pay 540.00 a month got it down to 19k now!!!!!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I think I got mine new for 28k or so after the employee discount (my father). But after taxes, interest, GAP, extended warranty, 15k/yr smartbuy option, and being raped on a trade in that wasn't paid for yet (lost about 4400 - stupid me, I should have waited and sold it on the street, but I was too excited and didn't care at the time). So that brought it up to around 40k with everything added on. I pay 579/mo and have a 15k balloon this April. I think I'm gonna pass her on to my father and finally 'be smart' with my money and get something cheaper and splurge again in the future when times are a little better :crosses fingers:


----------



## mitch357mm (Nov 25, 2008)

Bought my 06 with 2700 miles back in late October. Monthly payments are $470 per month with 57 more payments to go. Purchased it for $25K.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

bought my 05 around 6-7 months ago with 17 rounds and paid $18,500.00 , put $3,500 down and my min. monthly payment was 460.00 , i have always payed double that so i i have 4 k left to pay and its all mine  Just needed some extra credit for the purpose of buying a house...


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

payed 19500$ and my payments are 382.78$


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

got mine for $20,500 paying $412 a month for 5 years. already made 3 payments:rofl:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jradke123 said:


> payed 19500$ and my payments are 382.78$


Your signature states that you have Lingenfelter LT exhaust. I had to do a double take on that. Lingenfelter does not make Headers. They sell ones that are made by other makers.


----------



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

Payed in full for mine last year...21k for an '05 with 3k miles on it..got a pretty good deal


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I just bought an '05 IBM M6 with 23K for $16,092. I'll have it payed off by September I hope. I drove a new '04 and loved it but there was no way I could swing it then so I bought a '65 Mustang that was relatively cheap and bided my time. It was a long wait! arty:


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Here she is... I'm still working on the forum interface, bear with me.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

REX said:


> Here she is... I'm still working on the forum interface, bear with me.


Clean looking car. They are a nice ride :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Love that Blue! :cheers


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*My payment was pretty high...*

...but I only made one

I drove an older car for several years and saved up. I don't borrow money for cars.


----------



## printans (Dec 29, 2008)

I was amazed at what I could get a used GTO for. Just before the end of the year I picked up my '04 Yellow 6M 35k miles for a bit under $14k. Runs great, interior is beautiful, I'm looking forward to getting it out of the garage and driving it once spring comes.


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

Been looking at this site for a while and decided to join. Traded in a 1995 Mustang Cobra with about 44000 miles on it for an 06 M6 Black/red leather July 08. This just rolled over 5000 miles the other day. Traded the Cobra and gave them 16000 so it’s about 350/month.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Got my 06 with 17,xxx miles for $16,000 in December 08. Put $4000 down, sold my other car in January and put another $4,300 towards it. Payin $1,000 a month right now so when I put it on the road in the spring I dont have to finance that much. Should be paid off around July or August 09.

Heres the New GTO, and the outgoing Formula with some photoshopped wheels.


----------

